# has anyone ever used WV SmokeShop



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone had ever used WV SmokeShopDOTcom? They have some really good prices on Stokkebye tobacco $7.99 for 4 oz of Bulls Eye Flake, and their prices for pipe cleaners are good as well. Not much else of a selection, but the bulk prices are great.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, I got some PS flakes from there a while back. No problems, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Jim, that is what I was wondering... It just seemed that maybe the prices were a little too good, but I am glad to know the site is legit.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Call them and make sure what you want in stock. Don't order through the web site. (Based on my experience.)


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've ordered from them before.. No problems with my order...


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have ordered from them 2x. Can't speak to tobacco, but I did buy 4 pipes. Order was processed quickly and correctly. When I opened the packages I was surprised to find pipe cleaners as a gift. Seeing as how each order was for a KW Saxon and a basket pipe, it's not like I dropped big bucks on them. Legit and I think classy


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, I guess I will place an order then. Love that price on the PS flakes!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

While I've never bought from them yet, I think it's one of Natedogg's go to sites. (I could be wrong about the person but there used to be someone on here that talked about it a lot.)

I keep trying to pull the trigger but end up talking myself out of it. One day soon though, I'm going to pick up one of their tubs of Walnut.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Nick S. said:


> Thanks guys, I guess I will place an order then. Love that price on the PS flakes!


PS LNF was what I was after when I ordered online with them. Website showed in stock and my card was charged. I think it was around a week later that I received an e-mail saying they were out of stock and didn't know when they'd get more. I cancelled the order and did business somewhere else.

That's the reason to order on the phone and make sure they have the product on hand and will send it to you after your card's been charged.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

I was pleased to read this thread this morning, as I'm out of LNF and LTF and have been looking for a store that actually has Bullseye in stock. The prices at WV Smoke Shop look good, although the shipping charges are ridiculous. I used Pipes and Cigars dot com to compare:

WV Smoke Shop wanted to charge me 50% of my bill for shipping. 
$11 shipping on a $24 order, for 13 ounces (Bullseye, LNF, LTF, and a sample of Cube Cut), $35.44 was the total amount.

At Pipes and Cigars, they are out of Bullseye, and as I clicked on LNF it changed to "out of stock" as well, so I had to compare with 13oz of LTF, but with their graduated pricing it seemed to even things out some. The price was $32.26 with $7.45 shipping, totaling $36.48.

$35.44 to $36.48 isn't great savings. I actually noticed this while inputing a different order (with some OTC blends I haven't tried for cheap, like Half&Half), and shipping seemed way too high. I kept removing items, but they insisted on charging me around 50% of my bill until I got under $15, then it was only 1/3...

:rant:
I noticed the same thing on many of the other sites, that the price of shipping seems disproportionately high vs. the price of the product. Tobacco doesn't weight _that_ much, doesn't need too much protection, and I bet I could shove a _*whole*_ bunch in one of those $5 flat rate boxes.

I sure didn't want to spend $100 the other day on 4noggins, but I did mostly for free shipping! I'm about ready to drive however far it takes to go to a real pipe store with a real selection and buy from them, and pay for gas and their overhead, just not to soil my honor and pay these absured shipping prices!

Sorry for the rant, haven't had my first smoke yet :cp


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks WyoBob, I checked this morning with them to see if they had what I wanted in stock, which they did. I have run into that issue with some other online retailers, and I know how frustrating it can be... Kind makes you wonder about the company you are buying from if they can't even have some sort of inventory management system tied to their website...

The Mad Professor, The shipping charges must somehow be calculated not only on weight or order size but also on destination. I am in Virginia, so they only charged me $6.93 for a pound of tobacco and 6 bundles of pipe cleaners. $37.56 for a total of $44.49 that didn't seem too bad to me, but if they do change the price of shipping based on location, and it seems like they do, then this may be a deal only for people close them. 
<O

As for going to a local B&M, well if you can do it great, but remember you not only have to pay for overhead, but you also have to pay the local taxes and depending on what state you live in that can be outrageous. Maybe some of the folks from NY can speak up on this one (I don't see how any tobacco shop in NY can stay in business). Another factor you may run into is selection, I have seen very few B&Ms that have the selection of pipe stuff that the online retailers have. I have never really minded paying for the shipping, but then again I don't have any B&Ms around that are worth going too... 
<O

Sorry about that, I guess rants can be contagious...<O


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Awww shucks... now I gotta admit it...

I placed an order with them! 

I got 4 oz of PS Bullseye (did I say that everyone else is out of stock?) and 4 oz of LNF for less than $20 shipped.

For 8 ounces the shipping was $4 but add one more ounce and that price nearly tripled! So no cube cut sampler for me, but I am very pleased with the price I paid.

I live just south of LA so I figured there would be a pipe specialty store _somewhere_ here I could venture to. So I googled around, and found several, including a "legendary" store in Beverly Hills...all touting their own custom blends and having very limited tin selections. Alas, I'll have to make do for now with my local B&M (I like McClelland and Dunhill :lol, online sites for other tins, and these guys for PS :juggle:

Good point about the taxes too...I forgot about that.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok, so I have received my first order from www.wvsmokeshop.com and I figured I would let you know how things turned out.

I placed the order on Tuesday morning and received it today (Thursday), so shipping was fast. Their website says they are located in Morgantown WV but the package originated from Warrendale PA (which is north of Pittsburg), so I was thinking that this was some sort of drop ship company. When I opened the package it was carefully packaged in newspaper which was really thoughtful since it was just some tobacco and pipe cleaners. The bulk tobacco was in zipper sandwich bags, kind of thin plastic like the ones from the grocery store, not the heaver duty ones that the tobacco shops usually use (I transfer all my bulk to jars so this doesn't really matter to me), and they were also labeled in blue sharpie. In the package I also received a free bundle of pipe cleaners, and a shank brush. All these factors lead me to believe this is not a drop ship company (no drop shipper is going to give you extra pipe cleaners). The bottom line is that if the shipping isn't too much for you, the prices on the tobacco are great, and their turnaround time is fast, I do recommend them.<O</O


----------

